# Urdu, Hindi, Punjabi: referral letter



## marrish

Hi,

How is a referral letter of a GP to a specialist called in the mentioned languages? Here is an example of such a letter in English. I have absolutely no idea how to start with this exercise...

Thank you all.


----------



## greatbear

"ullekh-patr" in Hindi for the kind you go with to a job interview. I don't know if the same works also for the completely different case of a GP referring to physician; I will try to find out.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Hi,
> 
> How is a referral letter of a GP to a specialist called in the mentioned languages? Here is an example of such a letter in English. I have absolutely no idea how to start with this exercise...Thank you all.


A very good question marrish SaaHib and good questions are almost invariably difficult to answer. 

Essentially, a GP, is sending his/her patient to a specialist in the field for his/her expert advice and plan of action for treatment. duusre lafzoN meN ek DaakTar apne mariiz  ko duusre Daaktar ke *paas bhej/**aage rakh* rahaa hai, us ke saamne *Haazir kar* rahaa hai. Taking the highlighted words into account one can come up with the following options for a "referral letter".

*pesh-firist xat/naamah
*
*pesh-guzaarii xat/naamah
*
*pesh-daarii xat/naamah*
*
pesh-kunii xat/naamah
*
muraaja3at-naamah is another option.

A referral letters differs from a recommendation letter, the latter being sifaarishii-xat. I don't think any of the suggestions that I am making actually exist!! But if I were given a free hand, I would go for "pesh-firist" or "pesh-guzaarii" for a "referral".


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> "ullekh-patr" in Hindi for the kind you go with to a job interview. I don't know if the same works also for the completely different case of a GP referring to physician; I will try to find out.


Thank you. I think there is a substantial difference between a 'reference letter' and a 'referral letter'. I'll appreciate if you can find out further.


----------



## marrish

QP SaaHib, you have provided a substantial bulk of 'food for
thought'. I agree that '_sifaarishii xatt_' is a different thing altogether. 

Let's wait with the evaluation until more friends submit their contributions.

I thought of incorporating '_Hawaalah_' - can something be done with it?​


----------



## Qureshpor

I have spoken with a friend and he has suggested "*irjaa3-naamah*" which I think not only makes complete sense but also is quite concise. What do you make of this janaab-i-marrish SaaHib?


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> I have spoken with a friend and he has suggested "*irjaa3-naamah*" which I think not only makes complete sense but also is quite concise. What do you make of this janaab-i-marrish SaaHib?


I think it is just perfect, elegant and concise. Much better than muraaja3at-naamah! I think it is what I've been thinking about - thank you and your friend. The question which remains though is whether this word is actually used in Urdu (I don't see any contra indications of any kind!) and if not, whether there is a word in use.


----------



## Alfaaz

A few more possibilities/suggestions: خط ترسیل ; (خط) حوالہ (طبّی) رجوع  - _(xatt-e-) Hawaalah-e-(tibbi) rujuu' ; xatt-e-tarseel or tarseeli xatt_


----------



## Faylasoof

Perhaps these too:

طبیبی \ معلّجی  رجوع نامہ  = _Tabiibii / mu3allijii rujuu3 naamah_ = Physician referral letter
طبّی  رجوع  نامہ  = _T__ibbii  rujuu3 naamah_ = Medical referral letter


----------



## BP.

The last few would then risk meaning letter of return, won't they?


----------



## UrduMedium

How about:

1. _xat-i-tavassut_ or _tavassut-naamah_
2. _rifar-naamah*_

* Why not borrow the stem from English when we are considering such heavy-duty borrowings from Arabic or Persian? May be more familiar sounding to an average person than other options.


----------



## Qureshpor

One or two more suggestions, marrish SaaHib..."gar qubuul uftad".

1) sipurud-naamah

2) sipurdanii-naamah*

3) Havaal*e*-naamah **

* On the pattern of "ashyaa'-i-xurdanii" (things fit to be eaten/edibles)

"sipurdanii", one fit to be entrusted

** Havaalah-naamah could be ambiguous as it may imply "reference letter".


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> The last few would then risk meaning letter of return, won't they?


 I don't think so! 

_rujuu3 karnaa_ =  to make a referral, to refer to (s.o.); to establish / make contact 

I guess you are going for the root meaning of r-j-3, but that doesn't apply here.


----------



## Alfaaz

Faylasoof said:
			
		

> BelligerentPacifist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faylasoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps these too:
> 
> طبیبی \ معلّجی رجوع نامہ = _Tabiibii / mu3allijii rujuu3 naamah_ = Physician referral letter
> طبّی رجوع نامہ = _T__ibbii rujuu3 naamah_ = Medical referral letter
> 
> 
> 
> The last few would then risk meaning letter of return, won't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so!
> 
> _rujuu3 karnaa_ = to make a referral, to refer to (s.o.); to establish / make contact
> 
> I guess you are going for the root meaning of r-j-3, but that doesn't apply here.
Click to expand...

BP SaaHib's question and your answer is interesting, as dictionaries seem to list both meanings...so couldn't something like _"mu3allijii rujuu3 naamah"_ mean/represent both a _"physician referral letter"_ and a _letter of return _for the next appointment with the same physician...?



> رجوع _rujūʻ_ (inf. n. of رجع 'to return'), s.f.(m.?), Returning, return; turning (towards); inclination, leaning, bent, bias; appearing; recourse, reference, appeal, bringing (into court, as a suit):—_rujūʻ karnā_, To turn (from, -_se_); to return (from); to return, to revert (to, -_kī t̤araf_); to turn (to, or towards), incline (to); to have recourse (to), repair (to); betake (oneself to); to refer (to), allude (to); to appeal (to); to bring (into court)





> 1. پہلی جگہ پر لوٹنا، سابق حالت کی طرف پھرنے کا عمل، عود، بازگشت، واپسی۔
> 2. کسی طرف جھکاؤ، کسی جانب مڑ جانے یا رُخ کرنے کا عمل


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> I don't think so!
> 
> _rujuu3 karnaa_ =  to make a referral, to refer to (s.o.); to establish / make contact
> 
> I guess you are going for the root meaning of r-j-3, but that doesn't apply here.



I can find myself in the meanings you have furnished, Faylasoof SaaHib; that is also why I have expressed my affinity towards QP SaaHib's _irjaa3-naamah_. Provided that _irjaa3_ might not be easily recognizable to the Urduphones, I consider your contribution _rujuu3 naamah_ as very attractive possiblility to choose from. To tell you the truth, it was one of the first ideas that crossed my mind before creating this thread but I had the same reservations which BP SaaHib has expressed. Now I come to realize that they were not  really substantial.

On the other hand, I would like to offer my thanks to all friends who have participated in this discussion and offered so many various approaches to this topic. I hope as well that we can reach a consensus at some point. 

The referral letter doesn't have to be confined to the medical field.


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> BP SaaHib's question and your answer is interesting, as dictionaries seem to list both meanings...so couldn't something like _"mu3allijii rujuu3 naamah"_ mean/represent both a _"physician referral letter"_ and a _letter of return _for the next appointment with the same physician...?


Does a ''letter of return'' really exist? I'm asking out of ignorance, this is not a question which has some double meaning.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> "ullekh-patr" in Hindi for the kind you go with to a job interview. I don't know if the same works also for the completely different case of a GP referring to physician; I will try to find out.


Have you got other ideas?


----------



## Qureshpor

sauNp-patr. Would this have any mileage?


----------



## marrish

It is no doubt a way to express the idea but I'd rather abstain from commenting because we have a talented Hindi member here. I don't want to comment on any contribution until I make my mind. For Hindi, and Punjabi, the contributions wish a room for improvement.

I would like to have words or expressions that are *really* used.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Does a ''letter of return'' really exist? I'm asking out of ignorance, this is not a question which has some double meaning.


Even if we take _rujuu3 naamah_ to be none other than a physician making a referral letter to himself / herself (!) it would still be a referral letter.

Besides, making an appointment for a return visit is not made via  any kind of _rujuu3 naamah, _as far as I know. It is more like _waqt lena_ etc. which now a days doesn’t even involve writing a letter in most places where electrictiy and computers exist. If we are talking of really remote villages then … I guess a _kabuutar_ ( a _naamah-bar kabuutar/ rujuu3 naamah-bar kabuutar_) instead of a _kampiuuTar_ should be just fine!


----------



## aevynn

marrish said:


> I would like to have words or expressions that are *really* used.


The only specific word that I've actually heard being used for this concept is _refral_ (रेफ़रल / ریفرل). It might be a loanword originating in English, but I usually hear it pronounced rather differently: English _stresses_ the second syllable of "referral," but in my experience, that schwa gets _deleted_ in the loanword. (I wonder if this might even be the kind of change that would render the loanword almost unrecognizable without context to a native English speaker who doesn't have much exposure to speech patterns of the Subcontinent...?)

Relatedly, I think the verb _refar karnaa_ (रेफ़र करना / ریفر کرنا) is also pretty common in this type of context. It's also pronounced fairly differently from English "refer" in my experience.


----------

